# Stewie the Moose and his new owner, and supporting cast



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Cute furry pictures!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today they were shedding a little hair for the first time:wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Stewie! What a stout fellow he is. How old is he now? 

Mine have started to shed a bit too, makes me anxious for spring to get here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Stewie and Angel look so big and fluffy!!! 

They are all so cute in their winter woolies.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stewie will be 2 years on 28th Feb

remember how he started










Angel is just 17 months


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awwwww, all cute pics, especially the widdle donk! Yes my horses are shedding some hairs as of 5 days ago!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't believe Stewie is 2 yrs old and Angel is 17 months.

I still think of them as the adorable little babies they were.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It just doesn't seem like they should be that old. Well maybe Angel after the ten year wait on her to get here....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol, time flies


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Must have missed the thread about you selling Stewie....but oh my goodness...he is enormous!!!!!! When did this happen?? 2years old? Doesnt seem possible, and Angel looks like she has grown so much!!! What are you feeding them up there GH? Doesnt seem possible for them to be as big, or as old as they are!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stewie has been technically sold for a long time, but we have had to wait until his new mum sold a house, bought an acreage, and then the winter hit and hit hard before they could get their place ready.

I have been really happy to wait, I have a huge soft spot for Stewie and the right person was worth waiting for, and I like the way she works with Stewie, and they way that he reacts to her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Stewie has been technically sold for a long time, but we have had to wait until his new mum sold a house, bought an acreage, and then the winter hit and hit hard before they could get their place ready.
> 
> I have been really happy to wait, I have a huge soft spot for Stewie and the right person was worth waiting for, and I like the way she works with Stewie, and they way that he reacts to her.


Yup...def missed that one! lol....thats awesome though! Always makes it easier!!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Awwww, it's the Prezahunkasaurus! And Angel! I haven't heard anything about either of them lately. How's Angel doing?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like he will have a wonderful home. Perhaps you can sweet talk her into joining here and keeping us updated on how he's doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol I will suggest it to her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

We haven't had Stewie pictures in ages! I <3 that boy! What a lucky lady Chelsie is.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Please do GH or at least tell her she has to let you share updates  I am very curious to see him as a mature animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm curious as well, I don't think he is going to be as tall as I thought, but he is going to be a big solid lad, and he has a big solid brain:lol: I mean that in the nicest way, he is nicely curious but not overly reactive to anything.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Stewie's new owner looks so happy with him! I'm positive they'll become an amazing team. 

Great seeing the rest of them as well! How is Cody coming along? Have you gotten a chance to ride him yet?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Golden Horse, do you fancy swapping Angel for Brootis the grey gelding you wanted before? I will invent a way to pay for flight for the pair sell my left kidney if I have too? She is seriously lovely and Stewie is growing into a bit of a stuner.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cody is doing great, settling in and being an absolute star, such a sweet little man.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Today they were shedding a little hair for the first time:wink:


Yeah, a sign of spring...hate all the hair....love the reason why they are shedding! Yours look like they have great coats!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Hey Golden Horse, do you fancy swapping Angel for Brootis the grey gelding you wanted before? I will invent a way to pay for flight for the pair sell my left kidney if I have too? She is seriously lovely and Stewie is growing into a bit of a stuner.



LOL, didn't see this before, err NO, you don't get Angel even for a kidney:lol:

I waited a long time for her....we ALL waited a long time for her

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/

and she was worth waiting for

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/alto-aced-aka-angel-very-pic-97867/


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

poncho just steals my heart everytime you post him lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They look like a wonderful pair in the making! 

Angel <3 So cute!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know you waited I long time, I was watching the thread for ever like everyone else, she was defo worth the wait which is why I want to pinch her.


----------



## Sunshine82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi!! 

So I am brand new to this and will be Stewie' adopting mom! (Thank you again so much GH for holding onto him for me...it seemed things took so much longer then anticipated but I promise I've thought of him everyday!)  I can't wait until he comes home and will meet his big sister! I promise to keep everyone posted on his progress it's neat he seems to have his own fan club!

Future plans as Stewie gets older will be Cowboy Challenge events but if it's not his thing we will find something else...and I'm not in a rush but I hope that's where we end up!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome onboard Sunshine , the Stewie Groupies will be happy that you are here.

More Stewie and Angel from Saturday


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

STEWIEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*faints*


----------



## Sunshine82 (Feb 11, 2013)

That picture is my desktop picture on the computer at work....I stared at it lots today...day dreaming of our adventures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

